# Safety



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It can be tough out there....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/farming-construction-rank-among-most-dangerous-jobs--naa-associated-press/


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

Yep, figures; I would have the 1st and 6th most dangerous jobs on the list, and rank even higher since I am retired and just do so for myself.

I take some serious risks I admit. I do wear a hardhat and earmuffs, but no safety glasses or chainsaw chaps though I have been bit with a chainsaw twice in my life. My worst habit though, is in undoing my chokers from my logs. After I jump down and undo them, they are often ensnarled under the logs and too hard to pull out by hand, so standing beside the dozer, I kick it into gear and let it drive ahead a few feet to pull the chokers out from the logs. The tracks are inches away from my feet and every other part of me, but it saves climbing back up into the cab just to go a few feet and then stop and climb down again. Its fairly dangerous because dozers roll fairly easily so often times I am reaching across trying to push the blade down on the opposite side of me to get the dozer to come to a rest. It is stupid I know, but can't seem to break the habit. One of these days I am going to get run over by my own dozer and it seems if that might hurt.


----------

